# Caledonia bottom bracket question



## CerveloJava (4 mo ago)

I have a 2020 Caledonia 105 that needs a new bottom bracket. The website lists the bottom bracket as a JY-BB 24. I can't find a listing of a bottom bracket with this model number. It's a press-fit BBRight of some sort (I assume), and I think the 24 refers to the crank diameter. Can anyone point me to something I can use as a replacement?

Thanks.


----------

